# I need help finding an image



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

For a flyer I'm trying to put together........

Obviously a picture of an ATV plowing, but I don't really want a photogragh, more of an animated or hand drawn look. 
Something simple, low res, and easy on the printer.......and I can't find anything remotely close to what I want using Google.:crying:

Anybody have something like that kicking around on their hard-drive that wouldn't mind sharing?:waving:


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i had the same exact problem as you i needed a picture for my buissness card. google wont give you anything use microsoft live search at live.com just search atv plow. you will have to look threw a couple pics but i found like 15 pictures doing that. good luck and if it doesn't work let me know and i will help you out.


----------



## -Iron Mike- (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll give that a go, thanks.:waving:


----------



## snowman3 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have been trying to find a template for billing.I don't need graphics just something that looks kinda professional for me to bill the customer.
If you have something you want to email me,here is my email address
[email protected]


----------

